# The secret



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm wondering if anyone saw a show called "The Secret"? I accidentally came across it & it has a message that you can have anything at all you want. It says you have to 1. ask for what you want - to the universe - 2. act as if you already have it and 3. receive the thing you ask for.
Its main message as well was do not think of what you do not want - be careful what you think of all the time as you will get it. Think about what you do want & what you do want to happen.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah I watched it. There are some of the things I don't agree with, but basically it's right about positive thinking. If you are really determined every single day and have a plan, then you will probably get what you want.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

It's about the Law of Attraction. My company's owner actually showed this at our last manager meetings, and he also sent each one of us the DVD for Christmas.

Some of what was in it, I agreed with, some I didn't. As mentioned, it's right about positive thinking, but no way can anybody "think away" cancer.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

I saw that, it was interesting but funny how everyone was just asking for more money......so I am asking the universe for 5 million dollars  let ya know how it goes!


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I just read a book about this - "Ask and it is Given" by Esther and Jerry Hicks. I'm not really sure what I think about it. Supposedly Esther channelled this being called Abraham and he dictated the whole book, which is a bit too much for me to accept. Although I've always kind of felt that your thinking has an influence on the world; who knows if it's true.

There are a bunch of different new age writers that write about the law of attraction. Some of them say awful stuff, like rape or assault victims brought it on themselves through negative thinking, and even that children who are abused must have been negative in a previous life.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

mayblue said:


> I just read a book about this - "Ask and it is Given" by Esther and Jerry Hicks. I'm not really sure what I think about it. Supposedly Esther channelled this being called Abraham and he dictated the whole book, which is a bit too much for me to accept. Although I've always kind of felt that your thinking has an influence on the world; who knows if it's true.
> 
> There are a bunch of different new age writers that write about the law of attraction. Some of them say awful stuff, like rape or assault victims brought it on themselves through negative thinking, and even that children who are abused must have been negative in a previous life.


my god you're joking? That's not cool man!!!!! ..........

.....im looking for an emotion that has a smiley dude with his arms crossed in a 'that's not cool' pose hmmmmmmm

of course i mean emoticon


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: re: The secret*



Maike said:


> I saw that, it was interesting but funny how everyone was just asking for more money......so I am asking the universe for 5 million dollars  let ya know how it goes!


 :lol

Yeah, that's kinda what I was thinking when I watched it. _The Law of Attraction can be exploited for material gain....and here's how!!!_

I agree with the basic premise about the energy and manifestation of our thoughts, but found myself turned off by some of the 'messengers' in The Secret. And the seemingly high rate of obsession/possession of new cars and 10K sq. ft. homes.


----------

